# "Loosing it Ladies" Part 6



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

New home ladies 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Kamac80

Me first!!!  

Yay im never first!

Kate xx


----------



## cleg

well you are now chick  

xxx


----------



## Kamac80

LOL at last!!

Ive just been to my mums she made me a roast dinner  And i got cards and pressies! My 18 yr old brother put money in my card - me thinking it was £27 - nope! 27 pence!! LOL   Im sure i can get drunk on that................

Kate xx


----------



## cleg

glad you had a good time yesterday hunny  not sure how drunk you may have got on 27 pence though unless you are one of these who's a cheap date  

xxx


----------



## Kamac80

Cleg i am definitely a cheap date! I get drunk very easily!

Its been raining here again today 

Kate xx


----------



## zp

Hello long lost friends

sorry I have been absent but exciting news from me I'm starting sIUI today ekkkkkkk. So excited.

How are you girls all doing?

Love ZP


----------



## Kamac80

Hi zp havnt seen u in what feels like a lifetime!

Good luck with the IUI.

Kate xx


----------



## cleg

ZP good luck hunny with your TX  i hope you get your wish come true 

Kate how you doing missus ? 

nowt happeneing my end so nothing interesting to report 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Kamac80

Hi cleg hows you?

Are you still on the clomid?

Kate xx


----------



## cleg

yep still on it CD22 then another 2 lots if no bfp, not holding me breath but not too negative if you get me  

not long till the wedding of the century then, did you get your dress sorted ?? is it nice + wanna see some piccys  hows Mac ? + hows your mams fostering going ?

oo lotsa ?? for you to answer 

xxx


----------



## Kamac80

Hi cleg 

Yeah my mum got my dress finally - cost a packet and a half!! LOL

To be honest im not looking forward much to the wedding - feel really depressed at the moment and i am really not in the mood for being all smiles and happy in front of people and keep falling out with my mum over it - guess i will just have to grin and bare it for the day wont i!

Mac - well he goes back to work this week after 8 weeks off! Lucky git!

Kate xx


----------



## cleg

ah hun just one day, i know its awful having to put a face on but it'll be over in no time, just try not to think of it too much till then 

i hope your lookin after yourself ?? whats Mac been off for, you dont have to say just being nosey  tell him i said hi 

xxx


----------



## Kamac80

PM'd u cleg


----------



## kitten1

Heeellllloooooooo!!!! Wondered why this thread had gone so quiet!! Just realised that I hadn't posted in the new thread and so didn't get any notifications!! Doh!!

Ah well, all's well now I've found yas!!

How is everyone?? I've got DH running round after me at the mo cos Im on nights. Just asked him to get me some Gaviscon and he got all worried!!!    

Big kisses,

Mandy xx


----------



## Kamac80

Mandy well done on finding us again!

Hope u are ok?

Kate xx


----------



## kitten1

Morning ladies!! 

Kate - Im fine and dandy huni. Just had my hire car dropped off and my baby corsa picked up to be mended. Get to drive round now in a brand newie!! But, I fink I would rather have my idiosyncratic corsa, to be quite honest!!      Ah well, neva mind!! Hows the house selling going??

cleg - Long time no speak sweetie! How are you??

zp -  with tx huni!!  you have a bump for xmas!!

Kisses,

Mandy xx  and 'Bertie' xx


----------



## Kamac80

I love having a hire car until they gave me a ford KA and i nearly died!!

We have had a couple of viewings and one had a second viewing but have heard nothing so far!

Kate xx


----------



## maximac

Morning ladies,

Long time since I spoke to any of you but been busy with trying to get the house sold and handing in my resignation to the police!!!

Got myself a new job with better money, better hours and less hassle!!

Love, luck and laughter to you all
Mac


----------



## Kamac80

Mac u know im proud of u for what u done with the job and loads of luck with the new one  

Kate xx


----------



## cleg

you all still alive out there  

xxx


----------



## kitten1

Sorry huni!!

We've just abandoned you, haven't we?? Hows fings?? 

The electricians started the rewire of our house today. Im lucky to be able to get access to FF!! We have no lights, just a few lamps plugged into temporary sockets!! The house looks even more like a building site than it did already!! Then, when the sparks have finished, we have a couple of days breathing space and then the decorators / builders move in to start repairing the flood damage! 

I know my house will look lovely when it's all finally done but it's just the chaos in the meantime!!

Ah well, neva mind.

Hope this post finds you well?? Any news for us??


----------



## Kamac80

Cleg and mandy im still here.....just!

Life is getting better slowly for me and im starting to sort myself out a bit and making some sort of plans for the future 

Kate xx


----------



## cleg

ive just not long got back off me jollies but didnt come back online till sunday so had a lot to catch up on 

Kitten glad things are well with you + bump + hope you get the lectrics sorted ASAP

Kate me dear sooooo pleased you are feeling better bout the direction you are taking now  will catch up properly soon ey missus 

Mac all change for you too ey, whats the new job ? anyway dont really matter as long as you are doing what will make you happy, i know you were getting disheartened in the force + glad that you took steps to get yourself out of that hole 

to anyone reading a biog hello + hope you are ok 

nothing from me just plodding along 

xxx


----------



## zp

ladies our thread has nearly died so I thought I'd come and give it a kick.

Sadly 2 lots of IUI have failed but we have an nhs appointment in nov so at least the next few lots of tx will be free.....its small comfort but the wasted money is an extra kick in the teeth once I'd recoved from the bfn misery.

hugs to you all, and any one out there who feels like they are loosing it .... you are not alone

love ZP xx


----------



## Kamac80

Hey zp lovely to see u again 

sorry the IUI failed but loads of luck with your appointment.

Kate xx


----------



## zp

looks like life has been hard on you too recently, how are you doing??


----------



## Kamac80

zp it has a bit hun but each week its getting easier and ive found happiness with someone new 

Kate xx


----------



## zp

oh a new love do tell....(if you want to) ..that is great news 
- did you finish your course?

ZP xx


----------



## Kamac80

Hey ZP

Well my new love is a 20 yr old lad - he is at uni so we are taking it slow and having some fun as ive forgotten what having fun is about! There isnt much else to say really!!!

Unfortunately i didnt finish my training as i was pretty much pushed into quitting and they still let me sit the biology exam and i passed - only 2 of us passed so the others will have to re sit it. I have just applied for the ambulance service again and i have spoken to someone about becoming a social worker as well.

Hows things with u?

Kate xx


----------



## cleg

*wakey wakey*

 

ZP roll on november hunny + big  that it hasnt gone to well so far 

Kate i know all about your shananagans  no glad your happy hunny

just thought would pop on to see your news, aint been around as everyone has been sooo quiet but glad to see your still here 

xxx


----------



## Kamac80

cleg said:


> Kate i know all about your shananagans  no glad your happy hunny


Oh do u now?!! LOL

Kate xx


----------



## zp

Hi girls

Kate, sorry you didn';t finish your course but you can be proud of your pass, I hope you get acepted in the ambulance service, what an amazing job that would be. Nice pic of the new man by the way  

I'm OK, been up and down alot but now trying to build up some positiveness for next tx.

Cleg hello again, how are you??

love for a tuesday

ZP


----------



## kitten1

Hi Ladies!! 

How sad am I?? Im all excited cos the fellas have come to fit my laminate today!!  I wasn't expecting them til next Monday!!!!     

How is everyone?? zp, cleg, kate?? Hope this post finds you all well??

How'd ya like the new profile piccie?? Getting fat now!!     As cleg kindly said last night "Who ate all the pies? Who ate all the pies??"    

Kisses,

Mandy xx


----------



## Kamac80

Hey zp hope the next treatment brings you some luck and a positive result. I will really pray for u hun and wish it to happen for you. I am also looking into social work as i have enough qualifications now but i am away the rest of the week now so will have time to look at my options.

Kitten - great pic! Not long now hun.

Kate xx


----------



## cleg

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo kate where you get him from + how much     done well there kid  

kitten isnt it amazing how time flies

zp im good bout you ?

xxx


----------



## kitten1

Im getting scared now cos my sister is due to give birth 4wks before me and she's only got 3wks left!! Yikes!! Better get my bum in gear as we haven't even started decorating bub's room!! AARRGGGHHHHHH!!!      


Hope everyone is ok??

Kisses,

Mandy xx  and 'Bertie' xx


----------



## zp

I can't beleive how quickly time has passed, remeber when kitten got her supprise BFP ?? Don't worry too much hun, you get what needs to be done done and the rest will not matter once you have the little one in your arms.

I'm fine thanks cleg, back waiting for the nhs again BUT not long to go now.

Been to see great film tonight sicko (michel moore), about health service in the states and it makes you glad of the nhs, we may moan but really we are lucky - its a must see.

Hope you all have a nice weekend

ZP


----------



## Kamac80

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Am in Chichester now - well have been since tuesday!!

Kitten - u will be fine hunni but bound to have some worries.

ZP - was debating whether to see that film or not but think we have agreed to go and see Rendition!

Cleg - u can borrow my bloke if u like?!! LOL Or i can send some of his housemates?!

Kate xx


----------



## zp

oh monday again  

How was everyones weekend? Mine was pretty quiet, chores and cooked a nice meal for dh on sat night.

love Zp


----------



## Kamac80

Hi zp hope u are well?

Weekend was spent with my man having some fun as always!

I dont have the internet at home now so not as easy to get on as much now!

Kate xx


----------



## zp

Glad to hear you are having fun......good on you

ZP
xx


----------



## Kamac80

Cheers hun 

Good luck with your appointment in 9 days if i dont get on before which i should do!!

Kate xx


----------



## cleg

active again i see thats good  

ZP not long till your appointment  

Kitten not long till you meet bertie  

Kate glad you are having a good time with NM

as for me got out of hosp yesterday after op, doing ok just a little sore + full of wind  

xxx


----------



## Kamac80

Hi cleg hope u get well soon.

I am ok getting there slowly and trying to sort things out - will PM soon and chat.

Kate xx


----------



## Kamac80

Hi girls where are u all?

Kate xx


----------



## cleg

this thread has died a thousand deaths Kate  

glad you popped on + revived it i dont bother posting as will be chatting to meself  

hope you are ok hunny  

xxx


----------



## kitten1

I'm still here too!!

Wonder where the others are??

Are you all ok??


----------



## cleg

i start the pill tommorow for TX   thats my exciting news   

hows Charlie ??

xxx


----------



## kitten1

Poor wee thing is full of cold and also has a cough. Put some olbas oil on a bib before and hung it from his crib while he was asleep and that seemed to ease it for him a bit.

I too started the pill again yesterday!! Feels weird to be back on it after 3yrs or more without having to 'worry' about getting preggers!!     I'm only two days into taking it and I had already forgotten to take todays at 6pm!!    Can see this is going to take me a while to get back into it!!


----------



## cleg

dont say that thats one thing i do worry about me forgetting + I CANT  

bless Charlie hope it clears up soon  

xxx


----------



## kitten1

I've even got the packet on the table next to the sofa where I sit to feed C!! It was staring me in the face and I 'chose' to ignore it!!    

Mind you, I know I want another wee one but don't think I could do what my sisters have done - a new baby each and a TODDLER!!!      So, in that case, I might just put a reminder on my phone for each day!!


----------



## cleg

someone just gave me the same advice to set a reminder   i have all me pills out in a plastic tub near the kettle, spend alot of time there i do   but still forget sometimes god knows what i will be like when it comes to jabbing  

my mam had me then fell with my sis when i was about 3 months there wasnt a year between us + she coped fine   + a girl i knew when i was younger had her 1st + literally fell again before she went to get coil fitted + again the same after that,    3 off the trot fast worker   some people have all the luck  

xxx


----------



## Kamac80

Hi girls

Cleg - good that AF came and loads of luck with the TX. Im rubbish for taking pills so putting them by the kettle is a good idea!

Kitten - hope Charlie is better soon.

Not much with me just so blinking sick!

Kate xx


----------



## zp

what a coincidence just today I decided to see if this thread was still running and looks like it has just picked up.....

I'm 5 days into stims for IUI

Kate OMG at your   you must be made up.

Kitten, your little one looks adorable

and cleg good luck with tx

love to you all

ZP


----------



## cleg

oo ZP wish you all the luck in the world hunny  

nice to see you posting  

xxx


----------



## Kamac80

ZP loads of luck with your stimms.

I am very happy after everything thats happened.

Kate xx


----------



## bali

Hi Girls,

Just thought I'd look up the thread to see what happened top you all and saw Kate's BFP, OMG thats fantastic, well done  

Kitten, congratulations on your birth last month, he looks gorgeous 

Cleg, where are you at with treatment?

Zp good luck with your stimulation and IUI   

Well I'm on second cycle and due in for EC on Friday , so far so good, 

Look forward to catching up Love and Hugs Bali xx


----------



## zp

Bali     for friday


----------



## Kamac80

Bali loads of luck for friday

Kate xx


----------



## cleg

oh Bali lotsa   for Friday hun, do tell us how you get on  

im on day 4 of the pill getting ready for ICSI hun  

hi Kate how you been today dearie ?

zp  

xxx


----------



## Kamac80

Hi ladies

Bali - loads of luck for today.

Cleg - im ok hun - felt rough as anything yesterday but had a better nites sleep and feel half decent today!

ZP - hope u are ok?

Kate xx


----------



## bali

Morning ladies,

Can't sleep as waiting for the call from the clinic .  Yesterday went well, and they collected 12 mature eggs and 2 smaller ones.    

Cleg you must be getting excited with your cycle looming?  What number is this for you?

I'll post again later with an update, thanks for all the good wishes Bali xx


----------



## cleg

oooo Bali sending lotsa  your way sweeite, infact think i gonna PM you 

as for me this is my 1st TX hunny 

xxx


----------



## Kamac80

Hi girls hope u are ok?

Bali - 12 eggs is a great number - is ET tomorrow?

Cleg - hows the cycling going?

Not much with me really.

Kate xx


----------



## cleg

im good Kate, you feeling any better hunny ??

Bali hoping ET went well, PM'ed you hun but not sure you got it 

xxx


----------



## Kamac80

Hi cleg

Im feeling ok - was being sick a lot last nite and have managed to get up and dressed by 1.30pm today! And went to the supermarket without being sick!!

Hows the moderating going?

Kate xx


----------



## cleg

its going good hunny 

you take it easy 

xxx


----------



## bali

Hi Girls sorry for not being in touch but had computer problems  at crucial moment 

Thanks for your well wishes and Cleg for you PM it meant a lot , I'll message you back later Hun.

Well i got 10 fertilised embies on day 1, EC on day 3 had a 5 & 6 cell put back , the other 8 not suitable for freezing , but we were pleased with the two we got put back.

So on 2ww of madness , wish me luck Bali xx


----------



## cleg

aww yey babe thats fantastic news, this is gonna work you know so you are now PUPO hunny + lotsa  coming atcha 

xxx


----------



## petdowe

I just wanted to pop on and say i wish you all  and my fingers are crossed for you all too
Here's sending you all a BIG cyberhug   love nicky


----------



## Kamac80

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Sorry i havnt been on for what feels like ages now but i have been really ill and so tired.

The sickness was really bad last weekend - i was at my mums and everything i ate or drank was straight back up again. I then had a heavy bleed with clots so went to A and E on monday and had a scan on tuesday. Luckily baby is well and measuring all fine. My mum was in there with me and was nearly in tears at seeing her first grandchild on screen!

It was so strange to see and baby was asleep and the scanning lady had to keep shaking my tummy telling baby to wake up!

I am now on anti sickness tablets so im hoping they will help. I am feeling slightly better and am going back to work next thursday and see how i get on.

The house is on with the new estate agents and already had one viewing - there was supposed to be another one today and i had given them a key but they told me someone has left it in their car and hes off sick! Fantastic!

Not much else with me - wish i was feeling normal again!

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## cleg

keep forgetting bout this thread 

Kate i know things are a little better now hunny  hope this flat gets sold ASAP 

Bali how be you chickie ?

hi mandy 

xxx


----------



## Kamac80

LOL i know i forget the thread as well!

Hope u are ok cleg - how is the tx going?

Kate xx


----------



## cleg

ok hunny baseline wednesday so hope can start stimms + fell better + no longer menapausal (sp)  

how are you ?

xxx


----------



## Kamac80

LOL cleg! Loads of luck for weds   Ive still been praying for u and praying for 2 

What will the baseline scan show? Sorry im a bit thick about this!

Im ok - better than i was but still feeling sick.

I told my dad tonite hes going to be a grandad - think hes still in shock. I havnt spoken to him for many months now.

Kate xx


----------



## Kamac80

hi hope everyone is ok?

Kate xx


----------

